
Booking.com – UX Analysis and Responsive Redesign - Sujan
https://uxdesign.cc/booking-com-ux-analysis-and-responsive-redesign-5854d616c0b8
======
seumars
It's funny how of all that convoluted process and unnecessary methods lead to
a completely generic dribble-looking website that looks identical to AirBnB
and other competitors. It's a booking website, of course the search field has
to be prominent. UI designers nowadays try so hard to sound like they're
mechanical engineers.

